# Ebay shipping to Italy any problem with that?



## Big Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

I have been out of selling on ebay for a long time and now I just have to much STUFF here and need to unload some of it. I have an item on there and got a question from someone in Italy wanting me to reconsider and ship to Italy. I used to ship worldwide years ago with no problem but just wanted to check if there might be any problem with shipping this item. It is a Micro Match Model 707N meter 1.2 KW. Item number 140499229397 not a hot item to say the least and shipping to Italy is around $50.00 with the item sell for only $5.00, but they are hard to find in that frequency and if you need one that might be cheap. With all the scams I just want some other feedback to see what some trusted folks think.

Thanks
Gerald


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I've shipped a few things to Americans living there without problems.

I have heard of scams from Italy though.

You might google the subject to find out.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I sell books and have mailed packages to Italy for several years now, usually one or two times a year. However, I did have a regular customer there for about 18 months and I shipped books to him every month or two. Sometimes these packages would arrive in about 10 days and sometimes it would take 3 months - and this was priority mail international.

What I have found out is that if you ship a package there be sure to put an invoice inside the package and at least 1 other on the outside of the package, inside the envelope with the customs forms. This is in addition to the paperwork on the customs form where you list what you are shipping. I've heard that not having that invoice in the outside pocket can delay items for weeks. I use to not do that so maybe that had something to do with the length of time for delivery, too.

And I always check the USPS banned and restricted list to Italy before I say yes to shipping anything. I'm not sure what that meter is but here's the USPS link to the prohibited and banned items for Italy

Italy mailing restrictions

My last international shipment was on Dec 23rd to The Netherlands and it arrived in 8 days - shipped by First Class Mail International and not priority.

Good luck and if you get a chance come back here and let us know how long it takes to arrive.

featherbottoms


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I ship out USPS international on a fairly regular basis. No problems so far. However, take into account the USPS will turn the mail/packages over to the local Postal System. Some are better than others. Sold a 19 lb item to a guy in England. Packaged turned over to their Parcel Force (nicknamed Parcel Farce). Goiing to a 24/7 business, but they said they tried to delivery three times. He finally bought a replacement and both packaged arrived on the same day.

Now UPS is another story. They used to have a custom form similar to the Post Office. Now you have to do it on-line. Local drop-off point stopped accepting anything going outside the U.S. because it took too much their time. Besides UPS told the place USPS Priority may be higher, but somewhat in Canada there was less tariff on them than UPS (who, I think, hires a private customs service and passes on the cost).

I don't deal with a UPS Store, so don't know how they treat foreign deliveries.

Yes, check on each country's restrictions. For example, you cannot ship USPS to Australia if longer than 24". Some others it is 48".

For anything outside the U.S. I insist on PayPal. No money orders. No bank checks. No credit cards. When they balk at PayPal it kind of told me they weren't 100%.


----------



## Big Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I got a request to sell another item to France and it looks like this guy purchases similar item on a regular basis so I donât have a problem with selling to him. I think I will just tell them I will ship to them if they are the high bidder and make it clear that they know they are responsible for all additional shipping and customs fees and the items are sold as is not returns or refunds. I did not know about the restriction list to these countries so that was a great help. I will keep you posted on the situation.
Thanks For the help


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've always sold internationally and have never had a problem, either with a bad buyer or with a lost package. 
Like Ken, anything international is PayPal. Period. 

Though I will confess the first time my customer in Russia bought $800 worth of fabric this spring, I did a LOT of background checking on her before I sent it. lol 
She's been back twice. Both times for more than $500. 

Ie, an _excellent_ customer that I would have missed out on had I not done international orders.


----------



## birdiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Over half of my ebay sales are international. I sell lightweight paper items that ship 1st class. I rarely have a problem with my overseas buyers.


----------

